# Tiger Wire I don't get it



## VandaL (11/12/14)

So I borrowed a friends drill to attempt a fancy coil. Tiger wire being the easiest so naturally 
Took 30cm of 24G Kanthal and 30cm of 0.9 ribbon wire. Twisted them bad boys, ended up with some sexy looking wire. 

Stuck it in my veritas 0.7 build @ 65w, GVC taste pretty much the same as it did with a regular build in there, are the different coils supposed to completely change the vape? Or just be purdy







Am I just doing something wrong?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (11/12/14)

Its not the fanciness, but the total surface area plus adequate wick that needs to keep up that makes the difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/14)

Try maybe wicking around the coil and not through it. Dont know if it will make a difference but worth a try, yes?


----------



## BhavZ (12/12/14)

Kaizer said:


> Try maybe wicking around the coil and not through it. Dont know if it will make a difference but worth a try, yes?


On the veritas airflow hits the coil from behind and not through the centre of the coil, thus doing a chimney coil (wick wrapped around the coil) would suffocate the coil. 

When it comes to twisted coils there is an added point to take note of, the vape will change depending on how tight the twists are. IMHO the tighter the twists the better the vape, the looser the twists the more TH you gonna get (but that is mainly for chimney coils). 

What I would suggest is first check if the number of wraps (and physical size of the coil) is the same as your standard build at same ohms. Then try tightening or loosening the twists and see if that makes a difference for you.

Also try not to have that much cotton coming out the top, trim it as close to the coil as possible and let the long tale go through the bottom into the juice well. 

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> On the veritas airflow hits the coil from behind and not through the centre of the coil, thus doing a chimney coil (wick wrapped around the coil) would suffocate the coil.
> 
> Ah, that makes a whole lot of sense. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (12/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> On the veritas airflow hits the coil from behind and not through the centre of the coil, thus doing a chimney coil (wick wrapped around the coil) would suffocate the coil.
> 
> When it comes to twisted coils there is an added point to take note of, the vape will change depending on how tight the twists are. IMHO the tighter the twists the better the vape, the looser the twists the more TH you gonna get (but that is mainly for chimney coils).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I think I have 9 wraps on this coil, wick keeps up np, I try to do minimal wick on all my builds if you notice the pic the well is saturated with standing juice. Koh gen doh Wicks it perfectly. I've taken the build up to 75w 7.6v performs really well now dense warm flavorful vape the build I compared it to was my 22g 10 wrap.


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/14)

Did you by chance try a horizontal build? I have never tried a vertical build like yours on the Veritas and wanted to know if you feel there is a difference in flavour.


----------



## VandaL (12/12/14)

Kaizer said:


> Did you by chance try a horizontal build? I have never tried a vertical build like yours on the Veritas and wanted to know if you feel there is a difference in flavour.


I used to do Horizontal builds, I find the air flow is slightly more restrictive and the flavour isn't as good. Also vertical build holds TONS of juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/14)

Awesome. Thanks m8. will definitely give it a go tonight.


----------



## whatalotigot (12/12/14)

It depends on a few things bud. 

What RDA and what ohm, volts, watts. It all depends. 

Usually any ribbon wrapped coil will give a nice flavor, the differences are very small but once you have played around with a few different coil designs you will be able to notice the diffs.. Also vape this coil for a bit with some nice international juice and then go back to original coils you will taste and vape the difference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (12/12/14)

Tried a build in my Darang, previously had 8 wrap 24g single coil in there was around 0.7/0.8. Wanted to do a dual coil this go around but simply could not fit a second coil through the center post, I suppose I will need to make some tiger wire with 26g. I can tell a slight difference now compared to the previous coil that was in there, the coil seems to have brought out more of the sweeter notes of Grants. Really digging it.

68w sweet spot,





8 wrap 2mm = 0.47ohm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (13/12/14)

Onslaught build, tri-mirco tigers 8 wrap 2mm ohms to 0.16. It's pretty eh on the Sigelei 100w but on my mates IPV 3 @ 165w you start speaking in tongues its so good

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

